
Sharing something better – we need new experiments around social media - krausejj
https://medium.com/@justinkrause/sharing-something-better-8fc2b60e8a04
======
krausejj
Imagine if Hacker News was whitelisted to a set of people you trust & respect
(so only their votes count), and it queued up the top links so you don't miss
anything, even if you take a day or two off. That's what we're trying to
build.

